# Anyone with 177 in Jacksonville?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Justin.schmidt said:


> Just started work as an apprentice in an open shop (literally just started on monday) but thinking about trying to get on with the IBEW in Jacksonville. I can already tell this open shop isnt going to work out. For me. The foreman doesnt seem to know code. My first day we had to pull all the MC wire they had spent the last 2 days handing because he told them to strap it to the ridged ceiling. (NEC says it must be 1.5in below the lowest part) the last 2 days we have had to go back over everything we've done (hanging work lights) because hes changed his mind half way through on how he wants it done, or it changes from day to day.
> With my current job I gotta work there for a year before they will decide to send me to school. The IBEW will obviously send me right away and it's a 3/hr pay raise plus benefits. But it's an extra hour plus of driving. I drive an hour now as it is.
> Would it be smart to switch or am I just being a whiney ass?


Now that you know the difference, do whatever you have to do to get into 177. I had a taste of the “open shop” world, I had a chance to make the switch and for that effort I received a full and proper apprenticeship.
Best wishes.


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

you seem to have all the answers yet no experience.do as your asked and don't complain. Open or closed shop,your your only cheap replaceable labor.
$3.00 hour plus benefits add up and mean a lot.
good luck


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Just started work as an apprentice


Are you a registered apprentice? Otherwise you are a helper.






Superman said:


> you seem to have all the answers yet no experience.do as you are asked and don't complain. Open or closed shop, your only cheap replaceable labor.
> $3.00 hour plus benefits add up and mean a lot.
> good luck


Started Monday a Master by Tuesday, which sometimes means an annoying helper.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Justin.schmidt said:


> Just started work as an apprentice in an open shop (literally just started on monday) but thinking about trying to get on with the IBEW in Jacksonville. I can already tell this open shop isnt going to work out. For me. The foreman doesnt seem to know code. My first day we had to pull all the MC wire they had spent the last 2 days handing because he told them to strap it to the ridged ceiling. (NEC says it must be 1.5in below the lowest part) the last 2 days we have had to go back over everything we've done (hanging work lights) because hes changed his mind half way through on how he wants it done, or it changes from day to day.
> With my current job I gotta work there for a year before they will decide to send me to school. The IBEW will obviously send me right away and it's a 3/hr pay raise plus benefits. But it's an extra hour plus of driving. I drive an hour now as it is.
> *Would it be smart to switch or am I just being a whiney ass?*


Yes, and yes. 

$3 / hour = $24 / day minimum and probably double that the value of your benefits ... that's well worth an extra hour of driving, without even figuring the value of the schooling. If you can get in, it's a no brainer.


----------

